# 1st time smoking fish



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Just picked up a cheap little propane smoker. Mainly for fish and maybe some sausage this fall. Was able to get out on superior with a friend last week and picked up a nice laker and a small pink salmon. Did the most simple recipe I could find and the results were fantastic. Shared with only family and the closest of friends, all whom enjoyed it as well. Salt and Brown Sugar for 6 hours then a slow and steady 150 degrees. Took about 5 hours. Can't wait to do it again. Hopefully with some kings. Biggest problem was maintaining smoke. I ended up burning wood chunks and tossing them in as the burner wasn't hot enough. Used just cherry wood. Here is a pic of them going on.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Although this thread is a bit old thought I'd add to it for those interested, always leave mine in the brine for 12hr min, also Brown suger or maple syrup makes a nice candy coating, but white suger will add a salty taste, so for more salty sweet I use both, the.more white suger the.more salty the salmon

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Try canning up some of those smoked fish for winter. It will take about three medium to large chinook for a dozen jars. They make great cracker dip, sandwich spread, fish loaf, patties and more.


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

We do the canned smoked fish w/ suckers. Its nice to go in the pantry and pull out a pint whenever you get a craving

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the whiskey Idea. Hopefully going to make a run this weekend to refill my dwindling stockpiles! Do you need to refrigerate during the 24 hanging period or is the brine enough?


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

I did these on Sunday. I've never ventured into the sweet/candy salmon area. I will give it a try someday. 
My mom makes a great cracker spread out it. A sleeve of Ritz's and a tub of salmon spread = lunch or dinner.
I also like to crumble it into my scrambled eggs with cheese.

They went for a about 5 hours at around 160 degrees.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

If appearances mean anything, you did a good job on the salmon. Makes my mouth water, just thinking about chunking some of that up, slicing up some Pinconning sharp cheddar, and crackin open a Leinenkugel's Octoberfest!

Thanks for the post

Jay


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Did end up with some Coho this sunday. Fishing was fun. Weather fantastic. These never did make it to the smoker though. They hit the weber!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I made a salmon loaf last night with my smoked canned salmon going to have it for lunch today....mmmm...mmmmm...mmmmm


----------

